# вырос вслед за нефтью



## esperansa

Hi everyone!
Please help me express the phrase in blue in English in the following sentence:
Биржевой курс рубля вырос вслед за нефтью.

My try:
The exchange rate of the ruble rose after oil.

I think "after oil" is not correct here.


----------



## Rosett

"...rose following (the increase in) oil prices."

www.bloomberg.com/.../dubai-stocks-climb-aft...
29 авг. 2015 г. - ...Avner Oil Exploration LLP, _*rose following*_ the increase in oil prices, ...

articles.latimes.com/1994.../fi-2933_1_yields-ri...
11 июн. 1994 г. - Oil stocks _*rose following *oil prices_,

finance.yahoo.com/.../stocks-head-lower-fed-minutes-oil-stocks-183306...
11 июл. 2012 г. - Chevron and other energy stocks _*rose, following* oil prices_ higher.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi esperansa, I'd say " ... rose in response to higher oil prices  ..."


----------



## rusita preciosa

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hi esperansa, I'd say " ... rose in response to higher oil prices  ..."


I wouldn't say 'in response': вслед does not imply direct causality.
I'd stick with "following".


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi rusita, "in response to" doesn't necessarily imply causality either.


----------



## Drink

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hi rusita, "in response to" doesn't necessarily imply causality either.



Yes it does.

I agree that "following a/the increase/change in oil prices" is probably the best option.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Hmmm... I don't know, if you look up response, all definitions list words such as reply, answer, stimulus etc... 
To me "in response' implies that something happened as a reaction to something else and "following" (same as вслед) means something simply happened after something else.


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hi esperansa, I'd say " ... rose in response to higher oil prices  ..."


Indeed, this is an established link, by the means of correlation, but only as statistics.


----------



## esperansa

thanks for the replies.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

It's a pity we weren't given the source, because if it's here (rbc.ru), it says _"По словам главного эксперта центра макроэкономического прогнозирования Газпромбанка Егора Сусина, укрепление рубля вызвано ростом нефтяных цен." 
_


----------



## Drink

Enquiring Mind said:


> It's a pity we weren't given the source, because if it's here (rbc.ru), it says _"По словам главного эксперта центра макроэкономического прогнозирования Газпромбанка Егора Сусина, укрепление рубля вызвано ростом нефтяных цен." _



But that's not the point. You may want to state the facts first without any implications, and only then move on to interpreting the cause and effect. Or vice-versa.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Ok, fair enough.  You can also say "in the wake of", "on the back of".


----------



## Sobakus

Enquiring Mind said:


> You can also say "in the wake of"


This has my vote (_"in the wake of rising oil prices"_).


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> Ok, fair enough.  You can also say "in the wake of", "on the back of".


"In the wake of" would correspond rather to major events or established trends, while exchange rates and oil prices in the given case fluctuate routinely on a daily basis.
*Oil prices and the business cycle: What has or has not ...*
https://www.allianz.com/en/.../news3.html/
Equities react extremely sensitively to the squeeze on corporate profit margins _*in the wake of rising oil prices*_. The drop in equities leads to lower investment and ...
*The Oxford Encyclopedia of Economic History*
Google Books... - Перевести эту страницу
Joel Mokyr - 2003 - ‎Economic history
_*In the wake of rising oil prices*_ and the loopholes in the MOIP, President Richard M. Nixon replaced it with an import fee system in 1974. President Nixon also ...
*Oil and Gas reforms to optimize FDI: Nigeria may arrive late ...*
sweetcrudereports.com/.../oil-and-gas-reforms-t...
8 нояб. 2015 г. - Why the shock was felt by all stakeholders the pattern and extent of the disruption will only emerge _*in the wake of rising oil prices*_.


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> "In the wake of" would correspond rather to major events or established trends, while exchange rates and oil prices in the given case fluctuate routinely on a daily basis.



For once, I agree with Rosett.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

There's nothing wrong with "in the wake of" here.
_However, shares in Danone rose today in the wake of last night's announcement ..._ (source: just-food.com)
_Shares of several cloud software companies rose today in the wake of positive earnings news _[yesterday] _from NetSuite_ (source: recode.net)
_The New Zealand sharemarket rose today in the wake of sharp rises by major stock markets_ [overnight] (source: nbr.co.nz)
_World stock markets mostly rose today in the wake of a strong late rally on Wall Street_ ...(source: msbusiness.com)
_In the wake of last night’s Fed meeting, the FTSE has held up well _... (source: ig.com)
_In the wake of last night's report the Social Democrats have called for the creation of a new and effective agency _(source: newstalk.com)
._.. markets around the region have staged a recovery in the wake of this morning’s Chinese GDP numbers._ (source: ft.com)


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> There's nothing wrong with "in the wake of" here.
> _However, shares in Danone rose today in the wake of last night's announcement ..._ (source: just-food.com)
> _Shares of several cloud software companies rose today in the wake of positive earnings news _[yesterday] _from NetSuite_ (source: recode.net)
> _The New Zealand sharemarket rose today in the wake of sharp rises by major stock markets_ [overnight] (source: nbr.co.nz)
> _World stock markets mostly rose today in the wake of a strong late rally on Wall Street_ ...(source: msbusiness.com)
> _In the wake of last night’s Fed meeting, the FTSE has held up well _... (source: ig.com)
> _In the wake of last night's report the Social Democrats have called for the creation of a new and effective agency _(source: newstalk.com)
> ._.. markets around the region have staged a recovery in the wake of this morning’s Chinese GDP numbers._ (source: ft.com)


Of course, it's possible to say that, but the figurative "_in the wake of_" corresponds to "_на волне чего-л._" in Russian, in the perspective of waves behind a moving ship, and usually assumes a massive or intense input, like that of an earthquake, the events of 9/11, global markets' turmoil - at least, in AE. Financial Times refers to "markets around the region", other examples share a similar idea. There's some grey area where both expressions would work, but the Russian OP sentence doesn't really prompt for "the wake."


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Of course, it's possible to say that, but the figurative "_in the wake of_" corresponds to "_на волне чего-л._" in Russian


I'm afraid it doesn't, and neither does_ wake_ correspond to _волна _outside of hydrodynamics _–_ it's _"a track, course, or condition left behind something that has passed"_. It has no connotations of metaphorical waves. As such, if ever does the phrase "in the wake" correspond to anything, that would be the adverb _вслед_:

*in the wake of
1. *Following directly on.
*2. *In the aftermath of; as a consequence of.

*ВСЛЕД
1. *нареч. (обычно в соединении с предлогом "за"). Следом, непосредственно за кем-чем-нибудь.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Of course, it's possible to say that, but the figurative "_in the wake of_" corresponds to "_на волне чего-л._" in Russian


I'd say  it rather corresponds to в кильватере чего-либо ("wake" is the "track left by a moving ship", originally (presumably) - track in the ice). I.e. in more natural language - just вслед за чем-либо, without obvious connotation of causality.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> I'm afraid it doesn't, and neither does_ wake_ correspond to _волна _outside of hydrodynamics _–_ it's _"a track, course, or condition left behind something that has passed"_. It has no connotations of metaphorical waves. As such, if ever does the phrase "in the wake" correspond to anything, that would be the adverb _вслед_:
> 
> *in the wake of
> 1. *Following directly on.
> *2. *In the aftermath of; as a consequence of.
> 
> *ВСЛЕД
> 1. *нареч. (обычно в соединении с предлогом "за"). Следом, непосредственно за кем-чем-нибудь.


"In the wake of smth." implies events directly attached to the "thing," subordinate as if it would be waves behind a passing vessel, either physically or metaphorically. The events in the OP example, albeit highly correlated, are not connected in such a way.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> "In the wake of smth." implies events directly attached to the "thing," subordinate as if it would be waves behind a passing vessel, either physically or metaphorically. The events in the OP example, albeit highly correlated, are not connected in such a way.


*Rosett*, you're describing the meaning *2.* from my comment, but there is also meaning *1.* just above it. Please note the order in which the dictionary chose to list them – the primary one comes first.


----------



## Drink

Just for reference, let's take a look at other dictionaries:

Merriam-Webster:
*in the wake of*
1 : close behind and in the same path of travel <missionaries arrived _in the wake of_ conquistadors and soldiers — Sabine MacCormack>
2 : as a result of : as a consequence of <power vacuums left _in the wake of_ the second world war — A. M. Schlesinger _b_1917>

Oxford Dictionary of English:
*in the wake of*
Following (someone or something), especially as a consequence:
_‘the committee was set up *in the wake of* the inquiry’_

Oxford Dictionary of American English:
*wake*
1.1 Used to refer to the aftermath or consequences of something:
_‘the committee was set up *in the wake of* the inquiry’_

Cambridge English Dictionary:
*in the wake of sth*
If something happens in the wake of something else, it happens after and often because of it:
_Airport security was extra tight in the wake of yesterday's bomb attacks._

Collins American English Dictionary:
*in the wake of*
1. following directly or close behind
2. following as a consequence

Macmillan Dictionary (British English and American English):
*in the wake of something*
happening after an event or as a result of it
_An inquiry has been set up in the wake of the crash._


But dictionaries can only give you the denotations, not the connotations. In my experience, "in the wake of" is usually used for events that in the given context are dramatic and/or significant, and not routine.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Isn't it bizarre that people are arguing about the use of an English term on the Russian forum? See these previous threads:
in the aftermath of / wake of
in-the-wake-of-something
in the wake of
In the wake of your mail...

The OP's context is economic, dealing with the rise in the value of a currency; seven examples have been given by a native speaker of the use of this phrase in precisely this context, dozens more are available for anyone who cares to look, yet people still cling to some preconceived ideas of their own ... .


----------



## Vadim K

esperansa said:


> Hi everyone!
> Please help me express the phrase in blue in English in the following sentence:
> Биржевой курс рубля вырос вслед за нефтью.
> 
> My try:
> The exchange rate of the ruble rose after oil.
> 
> I think "after oil" is not correct here.



Я бы перевел "_Market ruble exchange rates strengthened following a(n)/the rise/increase in oil prices_".

Когда просто говорят, что валютный курс вырос (укрепился), обычно используют глагол "_strengthen_".  Глагол "_rise_" в отношении курса валют обычно используется когда хотят показать до какого уровня или как он вырос, т.е. "_Dollar exchange rate rose to 79,5 ruble_", или "_Euro exchange rate rose by 2 ruble_" или "_Ruble exchange rates rose dramatically_".

Еще хотелось бы обратить Ваше внимание что "_биржевой курс рубля_" лучше переводить не "_the exchange rate of the ruble_", a "*market* ruble exchange rate*s*". Дело в том, что:
1. Само словосочетание "_exchange rate_" - это только "_валютный или обменный курс_", а он бывает как "_биржевой_" или "_рыночный_", так и, например, "_официальный_", устанавливаемый органом, уполномоченным в стране на проведение кредитно-денежной политики. (обычно это Центральный банк). Поэтому "_*биржевой* курс рубля_" это "_*market* ruble exchange rate_"
2. Когда мы говорим "_курс рубля_", мы подразумеваем множество разных курсов рубля по отношению к другим валютам. Поэтому в английском языке надо употреблять множественное число - "_rates_". Или уже конкретно говорить о каком валютном курсе идет речь, например "_exchange rate USD/RUB_"


----------



## rusita preciosa

Vadim K said:


> Я бы перевел "_Market ruble exchange rates strengthened following a(n)/the rise/increase in oil prices_".


I have to disagree. I would not introduce new concepts that are not in the initial text. If it says вырос I would simply translate as increased/rose.

Besides, "strengthen" can be said about a currency itself, but an exchange rate (биржевой курс as per the initial text) increases or decreases.


----------



## Vadim K

rusita preciosa said:


> I have to disagree. I would not introduce new concepts that are not in the initial text. If it says вырос I would simply translate as increased/rose.



Weighted average dollar exchange rate rose to 68.5 ruble
Weighted average dollar exchange rate rose by 1.72 ruble - FreeNews.xyz




rusita preciosa said:


> Besides, "strengthen" can be said about a currency itself, but an exchange rate (биржевой курс as per the initial text) increases or decreases.



EUR To USD Exchange Rate Strengthens On Below-Forecast US Claims
http://www.euroexchangeratenews.co....adian-gdp-disappoints-eurusd-also-higher-8010


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> Isn't it bizarre that people are arguing about the use of an English term on the Russian forum? See these previous threads:
> in the aftermath of / wake of
> in-the-wake-of-something
> in the wake of
> In the wake of your mail...
> 
> The OP's context is economic, dealing with the rise in the value of a currency; seven examples have been given by a native speaker of the use of this phrase in precisely this context, dozens more are available for anyone who cares to look, yet people still cling to some preconceived ideas of their own ... .


I see "the native speaker" is your last argument.
However, just because it is a translation from Russian to English and not from English to English - the English-only rules may not fully apply.
The original Russian text contains a neutral adverb вслед, while "in the wake/aftermath" is a stylistically dependent idiomatic expression that has no justification based on the context.


----------

